# video - get off my bed



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, enjoyed it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Notice the tail was wagging the whole time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is hilarious. I was laughing out loud. Buffy is gentle, yet dedicated.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hilarious! But so sweet how gentle she was!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

That is THE cutest! Waggy tail, just so sweet


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That was such a sweet video. Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! Then of course the bed needed to be punished for being disloyal


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

How cute!!! I love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That was so cute! Thank you for sharing that with us


----------

